# Unpopular opinion. Cody is better then Omega



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Get into witness protection before bdon logs on.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

I actually agree 100% 
Cody has the best matches in AEW ,people have come to expect certain match quality from him.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

In the words of Chad Johnson...Child Please


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

It's not a ludicrous opinion to have based off of their relative showings so far in AEW. I think they both have the potential to be fantastic in their own way, though. Therefore, better is and will likely remain very subjective.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Bdon entrance to this thread will be as long as Cody’s entrance


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Even more unpopular opinion - They're both simply solid and won't appeal to a true national audience. MJF and Jungle Boy were the two in AEW that had the most upside and appeal to a national audience. One is deep in the midcard and one has been ruined.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Even more unpopular opinion - They're both simply solid and won't appeal to a true national audience. MJF and Jungle Boy were the two in AEW that had the most upside and appeal to a national audience. One is deep in the midcard and one has been ruined.


I think they both could fairly comfortably with the right presentation.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NahFam said:


> I think they both could fairly comfortably with the right presentation.


Perhaps. I'm more talking about their presentation in AEW. Different way you may be right.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Perhaps. I'm more talking about their presentation in AEW. Different way you may be right.


I think Cody has a better shot at it in AEW if he actually turns heel in any meaningful way. The presentation of Kenny with the whole 'cleaner' thing though, thus far kinda feels a bit. Shit? No, very shit. There's been literally no catalyst for the change in persona which feels wrong. Kenny has a lot to do to change the lacklustre perception. And the fact he's carrying an injury doesn't make that very likely atm.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Even more unpopular opinion - They're both simply solid and won't appeal to a true national audience. MJF and Jungle Boy were the two in AEW that had the most upside and appeal to a national audience. One is deep in the midcard and one has been ruined.


Legit question for you. But wouldn't you prefer Cody over Omega yourself if you had to chose one? He's more old school, doesn't really on a bunch of spots, tells an old school story in the ring, is good on the mic. Can play a great heel. More old-school moveset. All things that you prefer, unless I read your posts the wrong way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

NahFam said:


> It's not a ludicrous opinion to have based off of their relative showings so far in AEW. I think they both have the potential to be fantastic in their own way, though. Therefore, better is and will likely remain very subjective.


*The Cleaner really just came back like a month ago though. Kenny gave everyone else a year to get their shit in, but now he's going back to being that dude again.*


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The Cleaner really just came back like a month ago though. Kenny gave everyone else a year to get their shit in, but now he's going back to being that dude again.*


What was the catalyst for it though? Where was the big moment to lead up to it? I'm happy to be patient and see where they're going with it but it's not how I would have booked it personally.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Also Hell no that Cody's wife is hotter. I mean have you seen Ibushi


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

NahFam said:


> What was the catalyst for it though? Where was the big moment to lead up to it? I'm happy to be patient and see where they're going with it but it's not how I would have booked it personally.


His whole cleaner entrance is pretty shit to me personally. It just screams "Indy wrestler" to me whenever I hear the announcer start talking about Meltzer awards and things that only the most hardcore fans would know as some big accomplishments.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Legit question for you. But wouldn't you prefer Cody over Omega yourself if you had to chose one? He's more old school, doesn't really on a bunch of spots, tells an old school story in the ring, is good on the mic. Can play a great heel. More old-school moveset. All things that you prefer, unless I read your posts the wrong way.


Yeah, you're correct I used to like Cody because he would always have a very serious feud and it'd be the traditional portion of the show but he's just so forced down our throat now. The big entrance, the first guy in the opening video package, the long promos, the self-serving long matches, the wife involvement etc etc. 

It's kind of like too much of a good thing you eventually get sick of it, you know? He'd be great if he wasn't so forced.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> His whole cleaner entrance is pretty shit to me personally. It just screams "Indy wrestler" to me whenever I hear the announcer start talking about Meltzer awards and things that only the most hardcore fans would know as some big accomplishments.


Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of his cleaner entrance in AEW either. I'm hoping this is just the beginning of something and he'll evolve it all pretty soon. We shall see I guess. I'm a big Kenny fan so I hope he tries something new.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, you're correct I used to like Cody because he would always have a very serious feud and it'd be the traditional portion of the show but he's just so forced down our throat now. *The big entrance*, the first guy in the opening video package, the long promos, the self-serving long matches, the wife involvement etc etc.
> 
> It's kind of like too much of a good thing you eventually get sick of it, you know? He'd be great if he wasn't so forced.


Yeah, what is that all about? He's got the perfect big match entrance at important PPV's and he's watered it down to the point of irrelevance. Weird one. His inspiration, HHH would never give away his Mania entrances on TV.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> His whole cleaner entrance is pretty shit to me personally. It just screams "Indy wrestler" to me whenever I hear the announcer start talking about Meltzer awards and things that only the most hardcore fans would know as some big accomplishments.


I don't think he's going cleaner direction. He's teasing it but not turning because that's what the njpw fans want. That look is so junior weight. At the end of the day hopefully he says FU and look at the new and improve Omega whatever that is that he wants to be. He should come out in suits everytime, he looks good in those for starters.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'll be amazed if this doesn't end with a @bdon ban 

Seriously though. In the ring Omega is lightyears ahead of Cody. Cody does cut a better promo though.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, you're correct I used to like Cody because he would always have a very serious feud and it'd be the traditional portion of the show but he's just so forced down our throat now. The big entrance, the first guy in the opening video package, the long promos, the self-serving long matches, the wife involvement etc etc.
> 
> It's kind of like too much of a good thing you eventually get sick of it, you know? He'd be great if he wasn't so forced.


That makes sense and I agree. He was my favorite when the company first started and has dropped down since then with how much he has forced himself on the fans. 



Tell it like it is said:


> I don't think he's going cleaner direction. He's teasing it but not turning because that's what the njpw fans want. That look is so junior weight. At the end of the day hopefully he says FU and look at the new and improve Omega whatever that is that he wants to be. He should come out is suits everytime, he looks good in those for starters.


He does look good in suites, but for some reason I really do feel that he thinks going back to the cleaner gimmick will get him back to where he was few years ago.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

If you cut the flaws of both guys, you could get one decent wrestler in there.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Hangman Page is the best Elite member.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cody does not have a weakness, he's good in the ring, good to great promo.

Omega is far far superior in the ring but inferior with a mic.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Oh oh, pole isn't going my way so far. Mail in voting strikes again.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cody isn't amazing but he's better, even in the ring. The Omega hype is 100% a Meltzer fabrication, the guy just does moves and spams his knee 12 times a match. Decent wrestler, good athlete, but nothing special when it comes to storytelling, logic, or psychology. Hell, even if you're a moves guy, it's not like his move set is all that great. Al Snow said it best when he called Dave Meltzer the best worker in the business, he somehow fools a majority of these so called smart marks into thinking that average workers are all time greats.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

My vote is not objective because even though I'm not the biggest Kenny Omega fan, I just can't fucking stand Cody Rhodes

I vote Kenny


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

I agree. Cody is on his way to being one of the goats imo the storytelling in the darby match was simple yet great


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Both are great, but Cody might be slightly ahead at the moment, but even though Omega lacks mic skills there is an x factor about him. I put Omega as best in ring in the world and has a bigger upside than Cody.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Cody isn't amazing but he's better, even in the ring. The Omega hype is 100% a Meltzer fabrication, the guy just does moves and spams his knee 12 times a match. Decent wrestler, good athlete, but nothing special when it comes to storytelling, logic, or psychology. Hell, even if you're a moves guy, it's not like his move set is all that great. Al Snow said it best when he called Dave Meltzer the best worker in the business, he somehow fools a majority of these so called smart marks into thinking that average workers are all time greats.


????? I don't know where to begin. Just letting you know your blind hatred is showing


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Ones an amazing promo, one can barely talk.

Omegas better in ring, but cody's pretty decent.

Cody wins.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CtrlAltDel said:


> Bdon entrance to this thread will be as long as Cody’s entrance


It is not going to be slow. It is going to be Austin showing up in the zamboni just running over people and equipment.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tell it like it is said:


> ????? I don't know where to begin. Just letting you know your blind hatred is showing


I don't really hate Kenny Omega and I don't think he's awful. But the narrative of him being great is Dave pulling one of the greatest works in the history of the business.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don´t think anyone denies that Cody can wrestle. It´s just his ego people can´t stand.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Cody has a better look. Thats about it


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> Cody has a better look. Thats about it


Mic skills?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

That’s true and great an all but neither one appeals to the casuals and its not hard to be better than Kenny Omega since he’s always been overrated and can’t cut a promo to save his life. Cody Rhodes is just Jeff Jarrett jr who’s booking himself as a main eventer but is actually a midcarder.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> I don't really hate Kenny Omega and I don't think he's awful. But the narrative of him being great is Dave pulling one of the greatest works in the history of the business.


About that WON Hall of fame. What's so difficult to understand? Omega was being put in for his work in Japan he was under the Japanese category if you don't think that he's earned that after being the top gaijin in Japan since Hansen or Vader you're wrong. We will have to see what he does in America. I feel he's a good wrestler that tends to get hate because of his fans.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> Mic skills?


Probably a wash. Its hard to compare 2 guys when 1 cant do live promos for some reason and the other has a 10 min promo after every match. Omega actually sounds natural when he talks though while cody does the typical wwe high school drama club thing


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cody has the better look and can talk a lot better, even if he has that God awful tattoo.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> I'll be amazed if this doesn't end with a @bdon ban
> 
> Seriously though. In the ring Omega is lightyears ahead of Cody. Cody does cut a better promo though.


Sorry to disappoint, but anyone is allowed to have an opinion. I don’t even mind Cody as a performer. It’s the selfish personality traits that I don’t like. If you can put that much effort and attention into your story, then the rest of your men’s singles better have good stories going on. If not, you’re a fucking bleached blonde, chicklet tooth fucking dipshit mark for yourself.

I’ll let you decide which one Cody is.


Klitschko said:


> Oh oh, pole isn't going my way so far. Mail in voting strikes again.


This poll was never going to go your way, bro. Flip their bookings. Cody is the one with shit booking that never cuts promos, runs a year long tag team angle, starts out the gate letting everyone else get their shit in, etc. Where is each performer?

When Kenny was booked well by Gedo, he was widely viewed as the best in the world and had crazy Google trend numbers. Cody has booked himself fabulously (not so much anyone else) to the point that he comes out with that Hogan-like feeling of being the clearly more important person to follow even if they lost, and with all of THAT, Cody is still scratching and clawing for attention.

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tell it like it is said:


> About that WON Hall of fame. What's so difficult to understand? Omega was being put in for his work in Japan he was under the Japanese category if you don't think that he's earned that after being the top gaijin in Japan since Hansen or Vader you're wrong. We will have to see what he does in America. I feel he's a good wrestler that tends to get hate because of his fans.


I don't think Kenny being on top for a few years in Japan warrants him being in the HOF while still in his 30s, especially when real stars like Goldberg, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, Dave Batista, Edge, Randy Orton, Sgt. Slaughter, etc aren't in it. It took Sting until 2016 to get in. It's sort of a joke, but its Meltzers HOF, if he wants to make it a smart markish sort of thing instead of a legitimate one, that's on him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> I don't think Kenny being on top for a few years in Japan warrants him being in the HOF while still in his 30s, especially when real stars like Goldberg, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, Dave Batista, Edge, Randy Orton, Sgt. Slaughter, etc aren't in it. It took Sting until 2016 to get in. It's sort of a joke, but its Meltzers HOF, if he wants to make it a smart markish sort of thing instead of a legitimate one, that's on him.


It wasn’t Meltzer that put him into the Hall of Fame, so there goes that argument.

Trigger them, Kenny! Trigger them all!!


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate this idea of Kenny is this amazing wrestler in ring, no he is not.

He carried by the likes of Okada, Tanahashi and others superior wrestler in NJPW that carried his ass on the match combined by great booking by Gedo and somehow he is the "Greatest" wrestler in this generation by Dave F'kn Meltzert that has a hot for a guy like him. What a fucking joke.

As shown in AEW so far he is nothing special and this promotion only just exposing him further.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but anyone is allowed to have an opinion. I don’t even mind Cody as a performer. It’s the selfish personality traits that I don’t like. If you can put that much effort and attention into your story, then the rest of your men’s singles better have good stories going on. If not, you’re a fucking bleached blonde, chicklet tooth fucking dipshit mark for yourself.
> 
> I’ll let you decide which one Cody is.
> 
> ...












Damn bro, I'm disappointed. Haven't been this disappointed since the last time Tony Khan promised a surprise that would change the balance of the wrestling world, or whatever it was that he said.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

bdon said:


> It wasn’t Meltzer that put him into the Hall of Fame, so there goes that argument.
> 
> Trigger them, Kenny! Trigger them all!!


Yeah, a bunch of journalists and modern wrestlers that Dave hand picked did. Which tells you all you need to know about the validity of that HOF.

This might be a shock to some, but Kenny has never had a 6 star match, nor is he in any legitimate HOF. He's had a 6 star match according to some random 60 year old mark. He's a HOFer according to a random 60 year old mark and his hand picked circle. It doesn't actually mean anything. It's like I said, Kenny Omega has been solely propped up by Dave Meltzer, it's actually quite a brilliant display of work by Dave.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

kamaro011 said:


> I hate this idea of Kenny is this amazing wrestler in ring, no he is not.
> 
> He carried by the likes of Okada, Tanahashi and others superior wrestler in NJPW that carried his ass on the match combined by great booking by Gedo and somehow he is the "Greatest" wrestler in this generation by Dave F'kn Meltzert that has a hot for a guy like him. What a fucking joke.
> 
> As shown in AEW so far he is nothing special and this promotion only just exposing him further.


His work in America has been the shits relative to hype and expectations. Don't get me wrong, I think his Japanese work was highly overrated as well, but it was definitely good. But his work in America has been very subpar. He's just not that impressive. Not a great storyteller, not a great seller, not a great technical wrestler, his sequences and chains aren't anything amazing, doesn't even have that great of a moveset. He does spam the V Trigger and Snap Dragon 8 times a match if that's your thing, though.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

The XL 2 said:


> Yeah, a bunch of journalists and modern wrestlers that Dave hand picked did. Which tells you all you need to know about the validity of that HOF.
> 
> This might be a shock to some, but Kenny has never had a 6 star match, nor is he in any legitimate HOF. He's had a 6 star match according to some random 60 year old mark. He's a HOFer according to a random 60 year old mark and his hand picked circle. It doesn't actually mean anything. It's like I said, Kenny Omega has been solely propped up by Dave Meltzer, it's actually quite a brilliant display of work by Dave.


AI Snow said it best "The Greatest Worker in the Business"


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

kamaro011 said:


> AI Snow said it best "The Greatest Worker in the Business"


Al is dead on. Seriously, some random 60 year old man who has no history of wrestling or booking is considered the go to expert and authority on the business. He's a large reason why the industry got fucked. His opinion means about as much as any random poster on this site.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

kyledriver said:


> Ones an amazing promo, one can barely talk.
> 
> Omegas better in ring, but cody's pretty decent.
> 
> ...


Omega is not better in the ring, he's just more athletic.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Tell em The XL 2 haha.

I see the poll is 2/3 for Kenny, but other then in ring, nobody has said what else makes him a better overall wrestler then Cody.

Personally, I prefer Cody in the ring. His match with Darby for example was much better then the video game match that was Omega/Hangman from the same show.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

You almost had me, except for Cody’s shit neck tattoo - that definitely brings him down a few notches.

But, Cody carries himself like and looks like a Main Eventer. And he is stronger on the mic.

Being a heel definitely better suits Omega, but let’s be honest he’s essentially AEW’s version of Seth Rollins. I love Rollins, but they’re both great in ring workers, that are adequate/average on the mic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cody has been better IN AEW, SO FAR for various reasons. We will see where we are in 6-12 months.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The nerve of some people saying Omega got carried. Do you hear yourselves with the nonsense? I'm guessing he got carried by Naito, Goto, Ishii, A washed up Jericho, and a 42 year old Tanahashi, I could go on and on. Heck even his DDT matches against Generico and Kai were great but I guess they carried him. I hate to break it to you but it takes two to tango. Am I the only one with some sense in this forum??


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> The nerve of some people saying Omega got carried. Do you hear yourselves with the nonsense? I'm guessing he got carried by Naito, Goto, Ishii, A washed up Jericho, and a 42 year old Tanahashi, I could go on and on. Heck even his DDT matches against Generico and Kai were great but I guess they carried him. I hate to break it to you but it takes two to tango. Am I the only one with some sense in this forum??


I laugh at the number of people who can claim they had their best match ever opposite of Kenny compared to ANYONE else.

Like I said:

Trigger them, Kenny! Trigger them all!!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’s not that unpopular. It’s not that Cody is bad that people are turning on him. It’s because of how he used hills his position and how threatened he is by others. Triple H was not a bad professional wrestler either.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> It’s not that unpopular. It’s not that Cody is bad that people are turning on him. It’s because of how he used hills his position and how threatened he is by others. Triple H was not a bad professional wrestler either.


70% would disagree with you. NJPW would disagree with you. WWE let Cody walk away and were begging to sign Omega.

Cody is better at getting in with the money mark to get ahold of the book, so he finally got to be a big deal. For that, I suppose he deserves the props. Best midcarder in the world! Wanker to the Dog Wanker if you will!


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I think Cody is a better overall performer, but Kenny has his moments, too. Like Cody suggested on that first COVID-era Dynamite, they are like No. 1 and No. 1A.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> I laugh at the number of people who can claim they had their best match ever opposite of Kenny compared to ANYONE else.
> 
> Like I said:
> 
> Trigger them, Kenny! Trigger them all!!


I swear there's no point having a conversation with some when all they say is gibberish. Speaking of great matches I really wanted a Shingo vs Omega match, that would've been a banger.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Even more unpopular opinion - They're both simply solid and won't appeal to a true national audience. MJF and Jungle Boy were the two in AEW that had the most upside and appeal to a national audience. One is deep in the midcard and one has been ruined.


MJF will go to a more serious promotion and be huge, watch.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m not sure what I find more weird: the fact that Kenny’s existence in wrestling pissing off people or people being fans of Kenny pissing of people.

I obviously fucking hate Cody rHHHodes, but I don’t get angry for people enjoying him. People get angry at other fans for thinking Kenny is the best in the world.

Those who get so easily trigger when it comes to Kenny, you do know what an opinion is, right?


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

Rhodes Cody comes off as a more natural wrestler. Omega comes off as a nerd who happens to be a wrestler.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cody is better at making himself the most important part of Dynamite, thats all what he is better at. Like @bdon has said, look where Cody would be if bookings were reverse the last 12 month. So yeah Cody is better than Kenny in that aspect, but hey this is like "I drive a better car than you, because my aunt has more money to give me", is that really something to brag about?

Just look at Cody in NJPW, he was doing 8man tags with "the Elite" and Kenny was blowing everyones mind of in the main event. It is so easy to make someone look great with the correct booking.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> I’m not sure what I find more weird: the fact that Kenny’s existence in wrestling pissing off people or people being fans of Kenny pissing of people.
> 
> I obviously fucking hate Cody rHHHodes, but I don’t get angry for people enjoying him. People get angry at other fans for thinking Kenny is the best in the world.
> 
> Those who get so easily trigger when it comes to Kenny, you do know what an opinion is, right?


I don't think there's a pro wrestler that's hated like Omega. You have Cornette's Cult, wwe fans, and njpw purists still mad that he left.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> Cody is better at making himself the most important part of Dynamite, thats all what he is better at. Like @bdon has said, look where Cody would be if bookings were reverse the last 12 month. So yeah Cody is better than Kenny in that aspect, but hey this is like "I drive a better car than you, because my aunt has more money to give me", is that really something to brag about?
> 
> Just look at Cody in NJPW, he was doing 8man tags with "the Elite" and Kenny was blowing everyones mind of in the main event. It is so easy to make someone look great with the correct booking.


Good points. There has to be a reason why impact didn't make him world champion when he was there. Also Cody and Adam Cole just couldn't connect with the Japan fans for some reason. Like I said Cody got lucky being friends with the elite. Or else he would be back in wwe as Stardust.


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

Tell it like it is said:


> I don't think there's a pro wrestler that's hated like Omega. You have Cornette's Cult, wwe fans, and njpw purists still mad that he left.


Don't hate Omega but, like AEW on a whole, he hasn't lived up to the "fucking awesome" hype.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I prefer Cody.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Cody is more suited to North American pro wrestling while Kenny is more suited to Japan. While Cody is more well-rounded they both possess weaknesses that are the other person's strong points. Neither is perfect and they are proofs that you don't have to be.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> The nerve of some people saying Omega got carried. Do you hear yourselves with the nonsense? I'm guessing he got carried by Naito, Goto, Ishii, A washed up Jericho, and a 42 year old Tanahashi, I could go on and on. Heck even his DDT matches against Generico and Kai were great but I guess they carried him. I hate to break it to you but it takes two to tango. Am I the only one with some sense in this forum??


Not true, I have seen some awful wrestlers carried to decent and/or good matches simply by working with the right person who can plan things out, remember things for them and carry them.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not true, I have seen some awful wrestlers carried to decent and/or good matches simply by working with the right person who can plan things out, remember things for them and carry them.


To the point that this many wrestlers have Omega opposite of them in their best match?


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Cody is more suited to North American pro wrestling while* Kenny is more suited to Japan*.


Omega referencing NJPW stuff I'm not going back to watch (Tokyo entrance video, 'The Cleaner', women holding mops, video game junk) doesn't help. It comes off as... I'd say fan service for old fans but self-indulgence is probably closer to the truth.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bandt said:


> Omega referencing NJPW stuff I'm not going back to watch (Tokyo entrance video, 'The Cleaner', women holding mops, video game junk) doesn't help. It comes off as... I'd say fan service for old fans but self-indulgence is probably closer to the truth.


I am talking about their individual talents. I don't watch the promotion so that's another issue.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

bdon said:


> To the point that this many wrestlers have Omega opposite of them in their best match?


Or maybe those wrestler that carried Kenny so it become best match, not because Kenny itself is huge factor of it.

Give a great wrestler a broom stick for a match and they possibly can bring the best of it on the ring to be acceptable to watch. But give Kenny those stick and he will be like a kid playing a stick to play pretend wrestling on the ring. Thats a huge gap that i'm talking about.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

A can't get carried on that level for years lol. Don't make me defend Kenny Omega in 2020 god dang it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> To the point that this many wrestlers have Omega opposite of them in their best match?


Omega has upside he's a great athlete and marketable. His psychology and little things that wrestlers should do are usually quite off.

He's not awful he's a good wrestler but not as good as most people say.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

kamaro011 said:


> Or maybe those wrestler that carried Kenny so it become best match, not because Kenny itself is huge factor of it.
> 
> Give a great wrestler a broom stick for a match and they possibly can bring the best of it on the ring to be acceptable to watch. But give Kenny those stick and he will be like a kid playing a stick to play pretend wrestling on the ring. Thats a huge gap that i'm talking about.


Those wrestlers don’t all have their best match opposite a broom. They had their best match against Kenny Omega. They didn’t have their best matches against each other. They had their best match against Kenny Omega.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

bdon said:


> Those wrestlers don’t all have their best match opposite a broom. They had their best match against Kenny Omega. They didn’t have their best matches against each other. They had their best match against Kenny Omega.


If i drink kool aid stuff and be as high like Dave said that Kenny is The Greatest Wrestler on his generation that can bring the best of match no matter who his opponent, maybe i can think like that but i don't. He is just painfully average and as is right now the best stuff he can do in AEW still don't compare his NJPW days.

If he that great, why he can't bring the best of his opponent no matter how awful and average the worker of AEW compared NJPW. The Greatest Wrestler will never bring himself down to the level of average match if he can do it much better to keep his top spot on company.

No he just an average wrestler and nothing more.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

kamaro011 said:


> If i drink kool aid stuff and be as high like Dave said that Kenny is The Greatest Wrestler on his generation that can bring the best of match no matter who his opponent, maybe i can think like that but i don't. He is just painfully average and as is right now the best stuff he can do in AEW still don't compare his NJPW days.
> 
> If he that great, why he can't bring the best of his opponent no matter how awful and average the worker of AEW compared NJPW. The Greatest Wrestler will never bring himself down to the level of average match if he can do it much better to keep his top spot on company.
> 
> No he just an average wrestler and nothing more.


Pac, Mox, Page, and the Bucks have all been added to the “my best match was with Omega” list in a single year since Dynamite aired. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

kamaro011 said:


> If i drink kool aid stuff and be as high like Dave said that Kenny is The Greatest Wrestler on his generation that can bring the best of match no matter who his opponent, maybe i can think like that but i don't. He is just painfully average and as is right now the best stuff he can do in AEW still don't compare his NJPW days.
> 
> If he that great, why he can't bring the best of his opponent no matter how awful and average the worker of AEW compared NJPW. The Greatest Wrestler will never bring himself down to the level of average match if he can do it much better to keep his top spot on company.
> 
> No he just an average wrestler and nothing more.


I'm going to sleep but first I'm going to lay the smackdown on you. You know when someone says a great wrestler can wrestle a broom look good? Well Omega wrestle Yoshihiko a doll, yes a f'n doll. And guess what he made it work. You know how talented you have to be. You think the doll got possessed by a deceased wrestler?? You think Cody could make it look good?


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tell it like it is said:


> I'm going to sleep but first I'm going to lay the smackdown on you. You know when someone says a great wrestler can wrestle a broom look good? Well Omega wrestle Yoshihiko a doll, yes a f'n doll. And guess what he made it work. You know how talented you have to be. You think the doll got possessed by a deceased wrestler?? You think Cody could make it look good?


We got a tough guy over here, "laying smackdown" and "I'm the only one that have sense here". Such a tough guy talk, i'm so scared.

Well guess what, if i can give an example of broom match doesn't mean you have to do it. It's mean i compare the wrestler skill if they given an opponent with comparable skill to those weak as broom. They will get an acceptable match from it, because they are that great. It doesn't mean you have literally have to do it, you get it now?

And you give those Kenny Doll match, meh it's not that great. I'm still seeing it like a kid playing pretend wrestling on the ring.

You never going to convince me and because i already made my mind on him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Trigger them Kenny! Trigger them all!


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

He definitely is, seeing all Omega is just a good worker with weird body movements and not shown me anything else.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Tell em The XL 2 haha.
> 
> I see the poll is 2/3 for Kenny, but other then in ring, nobody has said what else makes him a better overall wrestler then Cody.
> 
> Personally, I prefer Cody in the ring. His match with Darby for example was much better then the video game match that was Omega/Hangman from the same show.


This is the thing though, so far Kenny has only been able to show what he’s capable of in ring. And when he has had that chance he has delivered some of AEW’s best matches (Pac, Bucks, Mox), however, I will say that his most recent matches (FTR, Penta, Hangman) have been nothing more than good to me when they should’ve been excellent, whether that’s because of his injury, or the climate not allowing him to do his usual match types or because he has just lost it is difficult to say.

On the flip side of that, Cody has literally thrown everything he can at himself and he’s still not the biggest star on his own show. People are looking forward to his heel run but what will he be doing differently? Hogging TV time and debuts/celebrities, playing heel in matches, having elaborate entrances, pushing his family and friends who don’t deserve it, giving himself title shots and gimmick matches, inserting himself in storylines he doesn’t belong etc. He’s already doing all those things so what will be different?

For me personally, Kenny has a bigger upside and hasn’t had chance to peak yet. If he struggles on mic then get him a manager and push as best wrestler in world like Lesnar/Heyman and make his matches rare and special. If he’s lacking a bit of ring psychology get him to spend a few hours with Arn, Jake or JR. They have all the tools to make him the best wrestler in the world again.

For me, a perfectly booked Kenny beats a perfectly booked Cody any day.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Omega is rubbish. Cody is meh. Obviously Cody is better because he can actually talk and work, but it's not saying much. The bar is just very, very low.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Better on the mic that's it. Omega is better in the ring and although in a very different way but equal, if not better, in terms of in ring psychology and storytelling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

In AEW so far, i recon that is correct

next year it’ll swing around

they are both very talented


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

In the ring, I'd say Kenny has the ability to go highest, although Cody is more American styled. Kenny has not yet really shown what he did in Japan, but the matches against Penta and Hangman were closer to that (he is working injured too, remember). Also further back, the PAC stuff was great.

As a personality, Cody is arguably the best AEW has besides Jericho. He looks good and has even improved his physique, has a star presence about him, and can cut a good promo. He can also work a bigger variety of match types than Kenny and many would point to Cody vs. Dustin as AEW's most memorable match so far.

If I was going to create a new promotion, I'd have Cody on top before Kenny because of his visibility and marketability. But Kenny can still be a top guy with the right character, which I _think_ he is en route to. Both are assets to AEW!


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Talking of unpopular opinions. Kenny should have his match with Mox next week and lose, maybe kayfabe Kenny picking up an injury in the match as the reason for the loss or have Mox 'injure' him during the win. Go away and have his surgery and have him go psychotic on Mox upon his return, then have him go over. Have Moxley be the reason for him changing rather than just because. No point pushing him to the top if he's injured and holding back on getting it operated on.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Based on what they've done in AEW, this makes sense.
Before AEW, not so much.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> 70% would disagree with you. NJPW would disagree with you. WWE let Cody walk away and were begging to sign Omega.
> 
> Cody is better at getting in with the money mark to get ahold of the book, so he finally got to be a big deal. For that, I suppose he deserves the props. Best midcarder in the world! Wanker to the Dog Wanker if you will!


Looks like its closer to 50/50 as of now. 



bdon said:


> I’m not sure what I find more weird: the fact that Kenny’s existence in wrestling pissing off people or people being fans of Kenny pissing of people.
> 
> I obviously fucking hate Cody rHHHodes, but I don’t get angry for people enjoying him. People get angry at other fans for thinking Kenny is the best in the world.
> 
> Those who get so easily trigger when it comes to Kenny, you do know what an opinion is, right?


Ok, I love you @bdon, but the fact that this came from you is hilarious. Because of the fact that you have gotten mad at people enjoying him, and you telling fuck you to people for liking him has been the backbone of the AEW section for a long time now haha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

NahFam said:


> What was the catalyst for it though? Where was the big moment to lead up to it? I'm happy to be patient and see where they're going with it but it's not how I would have booked it personally.


*AEW booked a lot of things horribly, but all the Kenny complainers from last year will get the domination they want from him.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Looks like its closer to 50/50 as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I love you @bdon, but the fact that this came from you is hilarious. Because of the fact that you have gotten mad at people enjoying him, and you telling fuck you to people for liking him has been the backbone of the AEW section for a long time now haha.


I say fuck you to anyone that lies and pretends Cody isn’t hogging the spotlight. Get it right if you’re going to claim something about me. It has nothing to do with him as a performer. It’s him being a shitty fucking person, hence I go out of my way to often say “Cody Runnels” to make clear who I am discussing.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Get into witness protection before bdon logs on.


HAHAHAHA love it


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> I say fuck you to anyone that lies and pretends Cody isn’t hogging the spotlight. Get it right if you’re going to claim something about me. It has nothing to do with him as a performer. It’s him being a shitty fucking person, hence I go out of my way to often say “Cody Runnels” to make clear who I am discussing.


Ahhhh, I get ya. Its the politics, not his actual skills that you hate.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Ahhhh, I get ya. Its the politics, not his actual skills that you hate.


Yes. I was born in 84, so I had to sit through the worst of the politics with Hogan, Nash, etc. I believe there is a way for wrestlers to make money without fucking stabbing each other in the back and undermining the goal of the company. Sting needed Hogan to tell the fans, “This is THE guy now!”, but Hogan’s ego couldn’t slow it. He loses, but the story of the show remains about him.

This is something Cody does very well that Nash has spoke about: lose on PPV with less eyes, and you can dominate the weekly show. You make new stars by actually allowing a younger and/or lesser known athlete to get the win, sure, but you aren’t putting him over if you’re not allowing his story to grow and prosper.

MJF’s value to the show took a massive nosedive with his loss to Cody. It saw an uptick across from Moxley, who allowed the kid to shine.

Darby finally gets the meaningful win, and instead of letting him celebrate with the camera squarely on him for the viewer to invest emotionally, Cody had to stay center ring, bowing on one knee, holding the title out after talking shit like the heel.

So, Cody gets the shine in the audience’s eyes for being “cool” with the shit talking heel tactics, then in a moment that should be Darby’s crowning Babyface moment, Cody stays in there to steal the audience’s “awww” moment of emotion.

This shit is not a heel turn. It is a flat-out personality trait of Cody Garrett Runnels. And he could be so fucking good if he’d just let go of the ego. 

I find he tends to telegraph way too much in-ring for my personal tastes as he seems to clearly be “thinking” of what his dance partner needs from him instead of feeling it like an Omega or Pac, but he is a great storyteller in-ring. Even that, though, tends to get ruined by him overdoing it towards the end of every match with some stupid “Try Hard” moment that feels completely out of place of the match and him as a performer.

Sorry for going off on a tangent, but yes, my hatred is 99% due to the politicking.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm new to wresting (literally started with Dynamites second ep) so I don't have any fucks to give about what happened in NJPW

So far Kenny has been shoot boring. The only reason I've been interested in him is because he's been attached to Hangman, who is the fucking man. However, it seems Tony Khan got bored of Hangmans story before it got to finish and has just dropped it entirely.

As for Cody, it's genuinely hilarious how much he fits himself into other peoples angles. He even made Darby take the fucking pin last week.

Fuck it, I'm doing a* write in vote for Hangman Adam Page*. Fuck Cody and fuck Kenny.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shock Street said:


> I'm new to wresting (literally started with Dynamites second ep) so I don't have any fucks to give about what happened in NJPW
> 
> So far Kenny has been shoot boring. The only reason I've been interested in him is because he's been attached to Hangman, who is the fucking man. However, it seems Tony Khan got bored of Hangmans story before it got to finish and has just dropped it entirely.
> 
> ...


The Hangman/Kenny story is directly related, though. I said at the beginning that while it was clear the objective was to get Hangman over by always being in position for the hot tag, it was Kenny carrying the weight of the matches, and that when the time came, it would be Omega rising out of the story.

But that is such a simple answer as Hangman now has the viewer emotionally invested, so when Kenny’s ascension is complete and his time as champion has run its course, he will be delivering a One-Winged Angel...that Page WILL kick out of. 

The entire Omega/Okada series hinges on the story of whether or not Omega can land the OWA. If he can, Okada knows he’s done, so he avoids it at all costs, showing his superior wrestling intellect.

In contrast, Kenny and Page’s story will be that “Kenny is going to hit the OWA, just a matter of when.” And therein lies the beauty, because you will have Page kicking out of the most feared finishing move of his generation.

Page will be a made man.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> In contrast, Kenny and Page’s story will be that “Kenny is going to hit the OWA, just a matter of when.” And therein lies the beauty, because you will have Page kicking out of the most feared finishing move of his generation.
> 
> Page will be a made man.


You're a more faithful man than I sir, but I hope you're right


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Cody. Better in ring psychology better promo and more charisma.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I like both but would choose Cody.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

You know Omega should have resign with NJPW full time and made a deal with them so he could appear in aew for some matches as a special attraction. You do agree right Bdon?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Wow, Cody is actually winning the poll. I'm kind of shocked.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> I'm going to sleep but first I'm going to lay the smackdown on you. You know when someone says a great wrestler can wrestle a broom look good? Well Omega wrestle Yoshihiko a doll, yes a f'n doll. And guess what he made it work. You know how talented you have to be. You think the doll got possessed by a deceased wrestler?? You think Cody could make it look good?


He didn't make that work, it was an insult to wrestling.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Wow, Cody is actually winning the poll. I'm kind of shocked.


Oh look I guess some people just like Stardust more. I'm sure Omega would be devastated that some randoms from wrestlingforum don't like him.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Tell it like it is said:


> Oh look I guess some people just like Stardust more. I'm sure Omega would be devastated that some randoms from wrestlingforum don't like him.


you sound young.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Tell it like it is said:


> Oh look I guess some people just like Stardust more. I'm sure Omega would be devastated that some randoms from wrestlingforum don't like him.


He probably would. All of the AEW bosses clearly browse online forums.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> you sound young.


I'm probably the youngest one here. And yet I'm more mature than some in here.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Cody > Lash Leroux 2020

Omega is like watching "Troy" all big budget, bang, smash, bad story, no real depth, hell its Brad Pitt tho great, battle, Hollywood, smash, CGI,

The you pick up the Illiad and you find Troy really is the worst shit in the World


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> He probably would. All of the AEW bosses clearly browse online forums.


If I were to bet they probably browse reddit. Maybe even at Freaking Awesome Network Forums than here.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

In my opinion, Cody is the better character whilst Kenny is the better wrestler.

That last part is very subjective though as Kenny offers the New Japan style, whilst Cody offers a greatest hits of the 80's American wrestling scene. Personally, I rate both very well.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Imagine giving yourself more TV time than everyone not named Jericho, even your company’s World Heavyweight champ, and you still only barely leading


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Imagine giving yourself more TV time than ve one not named Jericho, even your company’s World Heavyweight champ, and you still only barely leading


Give it a rest already. You don't like Cody, get over it.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Give it a rest already. You don't like Cody, get over it.


Tell em dickhead!!!!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, it’s pretty funny how Omega says he wasn’t really trying when Cody was more over. He’s also being really humble not staying out of main events, right? He’s about to win the World Title and Cody — right, wrong or otherwise — actually took himself out of that scene altogether.

Now, I’m not saying Cody doesn’t have a giant ego, but Kenny’s so full of fucking shit too. Cody’s just better at it.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> In my opinion, Cody is the better character whilst Kenny is the better wrestler.
> 
> That last part is very subjective though as Kenny offers the New Japan style, whilst Cody offers a greatest hits of the 80's American wrestling scene. Personally, I rate both very well.


That depends what you think wrestling is. In term of pure pro wrestling, Cody is better while Omega has more athletism aka he can do more stuff.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

As much as I love Cody Rhodes, I have to go with Kenny Omega here.

I think that Omega is one of the best wrestlers on the planet, and he's arguably the best wrestler in the company too. Cody is pretty good in the ring, but Omega easily beats him in wrestling ability.

Both men are very charismatic and over with the crowds, so they're about equal on that department. 

However, Cody is great on the mic. Omega can be good when he cuts the occasional promos, but he just doesn't compare to Cody on the mic.

I'm more of a wrestling-type of guy, so I lean more towards Omega here 

Edit: 

For the record, I'm pleasantly surprised to see how even the vote poll is atm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tell it like it is said:


> The nerve of some people saying Omega got carried. Do you hear yourselves with the nonsense? I'm guessing he got carried by Naito, Goto, Ishii, A washed up Jericho, and a 42 year old Tanahashi, I could go on and on. Heck even his DDT matches against Generico and Kai were great but I guess they carried him. I hate to break it to you but it takes two to tango. Am I the only one with some sense in this forum??


Nah, you're not the only one with sense in this forum. I definitely agree with you here.

This idea that Omega got "carried" by all of the other excellent wrestlers in NJPW (according to @kamaro011 ) is freaking laughable. He held his own big time against the likes of Kazuchika Okada, Tetsuya Naito, and Hiroshi Tanahashi. It takes a great in-ring performer in order to hang with those other elite-level wrestlers, and consistently deliver all of those awesome matches in NJPW.

Hell, Kenny Omega was involved in 2 of my favorite matches in AEW's short history. The first one being that Unsanctioned Lights Out match against Jon Moxley at Full Gear last year, and the second being that tag match with Adam Page against the Young Bucks at AEW Revolution earlier this year. Both of those matches were incredible.

It's not even just that too. I also think that Omega (along with Page) has consistently been part of thrilling tag matches this year. Despite the fact that he stepped up away from the main-event scene for the majority of the year, I STILL believe that Omega has arguably been the MVP this year wrestling-wise (at least to me) since most of his matches in 2020 have been really good. 

Honestly, there's probably like 3-4 matches from Omega this year that I'd rate below a 7/10 (varying between a squash-like match at worst or just a pretty decent match at best).


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I like both but it's a big Omega from me. He's just a bit more exciting in the ring, a bit faster, his moves tend to have more impact. He easily has the better finisher, which is probably one if not the best in AEW.

If I think about the matches Kenny's had with Mox, Pac, Hangman, Penta and more I don't think Cody has had as many good ones.

But Cody is a great wrestler and personality and I couldn't give two shits if he's Hitler in real life only out for himself ruining everyone else's lives.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Bdon has won the Chipperson vote tying things up


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody has made me give a shit about every program he's been in so far in AEW. Kenny Omega has had a decent run with Page as tag champs but in between all that, the way he tells stories are so lame and it seemed like he wasn't even trying for months. 

Omega is a great wrestler, no doubt about it, but does he make me care about the matches or feuds he's in? The rift between Page and Omega was carried by Page because he has a dynamic character in which he deals with his problems with alcohol. I like a good story to go with my matches and Cody is the superior storyteller.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Whys this unpopular? Its true.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

I’d say the one thing that is certain, though, is that Omega was supposed to be, and needed to be AEW’s biggest star. He hasn’t been, and it hasn’t been close. He’s been just another guy since AEW’s inception.

Whether that’s all on Omega or the booking - clearly Omega has a lot of control in the company and should have been presenting himself better. There’s 0 reason to hold back on one of (should have been THE) you biggest stars when you’re getting sub-1 million views every week. Cumulatively, they have failed as a company in that regard.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kenny can't talk worth a shit. And if he isn't working an over-convoluted 45 minute NJPW style "epic" match, then his shit isn't any good. His TV matches suck because he can't tell a story, he's reliant on fake drama like high spots and false finishes.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Kenny can't talk worth a shit. And if he isn't working an over-convoluted 45 minute NJPW style "epic" match, *then his shit isn't any good. His TV matches suck because he can't tell a story, he's reliant on fake drama like high spots and false finishes.*


Sure, that explains why Kenny Omega has consistently delivered good competitive tag matches (along with Adam Page) on Dynamite throughout the first 8 months of this year with most of them lasting only 13-15 minutes too  

Please quit pretending like you know what you're talking about when Omega's matches are consistently fun to watch. Hell, he's been part of some of the best AEW matches in the company's short history. Omega can deliver a really good match whether it's only 12 minutes or whether it lasts as long as 45 minutes.

Edit:

For the record, Omega ain't that bad of a talker. In fact, he can be above-average on that department quality-wise


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Oof, Kenny putting over the mid-card guy here. But no lies detected.


DammitChrist said:


> Sure, that explains why Kenny Omega has consistently delivered good competitive tag matches (along with Adam Page) on Dynamite throughout the first 8 months of this year with most of them lasting only 13-15 minutes too
> 
> Please quit pretending like you know what you're talking about when Omega's matches are consistently fun to watch. Hell, he's been part of some of the best AEW matches in the company's short history. Omega can deliver a really good match whether it's only 12 minutes or whether it lasts as long as 45 minutes.
> 
> ...


That’s entirely subjective. I had to tap out during Jericho and Omega at the first Double or Nothing because it was too vanilla for me, and that was before I had become completely sour on the product.

I LOVED Cody/Dustin, the six-man and MJF’s segment with Bret Hart. But when it got to the main event, and I had seen and liked their first match, I was going to give it a shot, but it EXHAUSTED me.

Kenny Omega being “fun” isn’t a universal decree. He does spectacular moves. He HAS had good matches. Nothing that rank on my all-time favourites, but Tanahashi, Jericho and Okada all made him bearable — hmm, veterans in position who know how to structure their matches?

He’s also a giant goof. His facial expressions SUCK (does anyone disagree with this?). That’s part of the performance. He brings the wrong tone in with him constantly. Ultimate Warrior walked down at WrestleMania VII. Shawn Michaels has looked like he’s heading to his death. Cena was hamstrung and didn’t sell enough, but he could bring a “big fight feel” to what he was doing, even if it was the same consistently cheesy action hero tone.

Omega gets that part wrong ALL THE TIME! Every damn time! His squash match a few weeks ago with Sonny Kiss. He hit a KO move, then picked him up for his elaborate finisher. Some people mistook me criticising that choice as criticising the move. No. It was because he has ALREADY WON. If he traps Tanahashi 40 minutes into a gladiator affair, it makes sense. As an effort of labour, it’s forced and redundant. Then he looked BORED. Look mad, look crazy, look convicted. Look anything you want, but don’t look BORED. It buries everything you just did. For a squash on Jakked/Metal, sure. It’s there because you are beating up a tin can. But when there are stakes? No. Just no.

He doesn’t get it. He never has, and in Japan he didn’t need to. Gedo’s booking and Dave Meltzer got him over. He didn’t need to know how to sell the little moments. Now, left to his own devices, he buries himself and he has no clue he’s doing it. That counts.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Stone Cold on Omega/Okada with comments on Omega as an individual:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331157753318916098


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't give a single f, if even the god of wrestling also said that i also didn't give a shit. Everyone is entitled of their own opinion. I don't need the others validation or opinion to make me feel better about my opinion.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

That's surely not unpopular. Cody is good, Omega is awful.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nah, Cody Rhodes and Kenny Omega are both great talents tbh.



kamaro011 said:


> I don't give a single f, if even the god of wrestling also said that i also didn't give a shit. Everyone is entitled of their own opinion. I don't need the others validation or opinion to make me feel better about my opinion.


That’s cool.

He may be more off nowadays, but Dave Meltzer’s opinion is still more reliable and credible than some bitter critic like you


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The one thing that Omega has over Cody is that he became successful outside of the United States. 

At the same time that could be seen as a disadvantage for Omega because he spent so much time in front of a totally different style of fan base.

Plus Cody has been featured on Dynamite more than Omega has. Cody has been featured more than any other person from "The Elite" on a major United States wrestling show. So it's difficult to not automatically see him as better.

Both guys overall are really good talent. Omega can still be at the top of the business if they wanted to go that route.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Sure, that explains why Kenny Omega has consistently delivered good competitive tag matches (along with Adam Page) on Dynamite throughout the first 8 months of this year with most of them lasting only 13-15 minutes too
> 
> Please quit pretending like you know what you're talking about when Omega's matches are consistently fun to watch. Hell, he's been part of some of the best AEW matches in the company's short history. Omega can deliver a really good match whether it's only 12 minutes or whether it lasts as long as 45 minutes.
> 
> ...


You're entitled to you're opinion but your a Melzter style moves guy. That's fine if you like it and are entertained by it, but the majority of people who have been fans of the business who have stopped watching really don't care about how many high spots a guy can do. Kenny isn't nearly as bad as the Bucks in that respect, but he just does a bunch of moves and that's it.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Cody Rhodes and Kenny Omega are both great talents tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? What makes Meltzer's opinion more worthy then any other poster who has also been watching pro wrestling for years? Is it because he has an audience? If so, then why is Jim Cornette's opinion not more reliable and credible when he shits on the Bucks or Omega? Legit question.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

honestly no one can judge this since Kenny Omega was in tag team competitions the past year
and cody was in singles competitions
but even if the two wrestlers are in singles competitions you still can't compare them, they have completely different styles and look
can you compare the rock with the undertaker?
can you compare stone cold to shawn michaels?

comparisons are pointless since they require the two sides to be doing the same thing


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> That depends what you think wrestling is. In term of pure pro wrestling, Cody is better while Omega has more athletism aka he can do more stuff.


Different strokes for different blokes you could say. Either way, they're both very good in the ring. I do agree with your summary though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think there are things that Omega does better than Cody and things that Cody does better than Omega. 

Cody is better at promos, and a lot of those little nuances and touches that add more to a match than just doing the moves. 

Omega can physically do more and has an amazing number of moves to break out, and he has the better look as well.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Klitschko said:


> Why? What makes Meltzer's opinion more worthy then any other poster who has also been watching pro wrestling for years? Is it because he has an audience? If so, then why is Jim Cornette's opinion not more reliable and credible when he shits on the Bucks or Omega? Legit question.


Because that opinion doesn’t agree with them, therefore it must be out of touch or irrelevant. Have I got it right?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Because that opinion doesn’t agree with them, therefore it must be out of touch or irrelevant. Have I got it right?


You nailed it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> Why? What makes Meltzer's opinion more worthy then any other poster who has also been watching pro wrestling for years? Is it because he has an audience? If so, then why is Jim Cornette's opinion not more reliable and credible when he shits on the Bucks or Omega? Legit question.


Nah, maybe it's because Dave Meltzer tends to be more rational/objective whenever he calmly makes discussions about modern professional wrestling nowadays whereas Jim Cornette comes across to many people as a choleric asshole whenever he shares his opinions about current wrestling (who also happens to be stuck in the past with his antiquated/outdated viewpoints about wrestling).

It's cute how some of you are pretending like both of those men are on the same wavelength in terms of reliability or credibility.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> Cody has a better look
> Cody is better on the mic
> Cody can tell a better story in the ring
> Cody can bleed better
> ...


On the mic and in the ring telling a story Cody is league's above omega.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Whys this unpopular? Its true.


I also don`t get, why something shall be unpopular, if it is common sense. Cody is great.



DammitChrist said:


> Nah, maybe it's because Dave Meltzer tends to be more rational/objective whenever he calmly makes discussions about modern professional wrestling nowadays whereas Jim Cornette comes across to many people as a choleric asshole whenever he shares his opinions about current wrestling (who also happens to be stuck in the past with his antiquated/outdated viewpoints about wrestling).
> 
> It's cute how some of you are pretending like both of those men are on the same wavelength in terms of reliability or credibility.


You stumbled into @Klitschko 's unintended trap. 
Now you seriously compare a guy, who was part of the business for decades and is *still in character and makes a living from that*, with a guy from outside the business, who makes money from so called wrestling *news*? Cornette just sits down and says what comes to his mind. (I hope you don`t wanna say, that Dave is doing the same.) If he is a choleric asshole is not the point here. Your comparison says a lot about Dave`s credibility.
About antiquated/outdated viewpoints you are maybe right and it is perfectly fine you have that opinion. Last time I heard that from the people doing TwoFace podcast on wrestlinginc, before AEW started. They didn`t get what Cornette is doing on his podcast. Cornette is still on, to bad these people are gone since a while. Cornette can comment, as long as some of the people he worked with in past, are still in wrestling shows or produce them at least.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, maybe it's because Dave Meltzer tends to be more rational/objective whenever he calmly makes discussions about modern professional wrestling nowadays whereas Jim Cornette comes across to many people as a choleric asshole whenever he shares his opinions about current wrestling (who also happens to be stuck in the past with his antiquated/outdated viewpoints about wrestling).
> 
> It's cute how some of you are pretending like both of those men are on the same wavelength in terms of reliability or credibility.


I hate the idea that calmness = logic. They’re not synonymous. You are taking the delivery method as the message. That’s, ironically, irrational.

Meltzer’s opinions have always been obscure to the point of kinks. He doesn’t grade on what works, he grades on what tickles his balls, and he happens to have a fetish for gymnastics. I’m not saying “fetish” in a shaming way, but it is a particular and peculiar interest that he now leads with more than ever.

It would be fine if he didn’t conflate this kink with fact and expertise. Stanley Kubrick probably had a bunch of weird shit clanging around in his head, and some of it made it into his films, but for the most part he got around that to be accessible.

The wrestling Meltzer champions appeals to a niche. How do I know? The people watching it. There isn’t some big boom or movement coming. Performances that wink at the audience or are designed to be pretty and precise instead of effective are only going to tickle so many fancies. Yet you have Meltzer finding ways to validate his old man fetishes. He actually bragged about blocking people who would “short circuit” because AEW squeaked out a 0.03 margin of victory over Raw in the 18-34 demo. If you took all those people from across the United States, you might be able to get close to filling up one arena.

Again: Daniel Bryan/Bryan Danielson, The Rock and Kurt Angle have never had a five star match. Kenny Omega has had 16, with several breaking the scale. You tell me that man’s opinion is “in touch.”

I don’t even need to talk about Cornette. He gets smacked with the straw-man of being “out of touch.” No one can explain why without using borrowed lines, euphemisms or made up criticisms (45 minute chinlocks). I’m willing to bet you are no different and can only come back with “his ideas wouldn’t work.” Prove it. Back it up with something.

Fuck, I think if his idea for a program between Ricochet and Kevin Owens was put into practice it’d be one of the best things on WWE TV.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

I said this before and i said it again, Dave Meltzer is the greatest "worker" of all time simply because he had a influence a certain chunk of IWC and convinces them that work rate and technical skill is the most important aspect of pro wrestling above character and mic skill.

He can convinces and buying people to his idea eventhough that idea is niche and will never make it to mainstream and never will. Makes me wonder if he is this some sort of genious mind and expert on pro wrestling, why he didn't open his own wrestling promotion to prove he is not all talk. Prove his worth, it doesn't have to beat WWE just have to be the second best promotion from scratch.

He is like a soccer fantasy league winner, that just because he is winning those kind of thing doesn't mean he suddenly qualifies as a coach and is able to criticize a real coach with real experience and certificate qualification to prove it.

Dave whether he realizes or not, is nothing more than just a fan. A fan of pro wrestling just like the majority IWC, just because he had more experience and decade of preaching his opinion in pro wrestling doesn't mean his equal to booker who had a years of real experience booking on the match.

In short Dave is just like the rest of us, his opinion is worth as much as value as us. The fact he elevated as this somekind of expert is laughable, older than the majority iwc member maybe. But that doesn't mean his seniority in the ranks his opinion is valued much higher.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I hate the idea that calmness = logic. They’re not synonymous. You are taking the delivery method as the message. That’s, ironically, irrational.
> 
> Meltzer’s opinions have always been obscure to the point of kinks. He doesn’t grade on what works, he grades on what tickles his balls, and he happens to have a fetish for gymnastics. I’m not saying “fetish” in a shaming way, but it is a particular and peculiar interest that he now leads with more than ever.
> 
> ...


Lots of goodness here. Nice post.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kenny is better as a talent and I don't think it's close. The only reason it seems like the gap is closing between between them is because Cody has been in the spotlight. Kenny has not.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This whole shit about Dave Meltzer making people thing he is good is bullshit. I don't give or shit or even listen to Dave Meltzer. I only found out who he was until recently. I've been a Kenny Omega fan for a loooooong time. Way longer then I ever became aware of Meltzer. I don't care about his opinion, or anyone's for that matter. I like what I like. I have been saying Kenny Omega is one of the best in the world since I first discovered him. He blew me away with his Okada feud. 
I dislike 90% of those so called wrestling journalist they are terrible. The only guys I can genuinely watch and enjoy are like Booker T, Stone Cold, Bubba Ray.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> This whole shit about Dave Meltzer making people thing he is good is bullshit. I don't give or shit or even listen to Dave Meltzer. *I only found out who he was until recently. *I've been a Kenny Omega fan for a loooooong time. Way longer then I ever became aware of Meltzer. I don't care about his opinion, or anyone's for that matter. I like what I like. I have been saying Kenny Omega is one of the best in the world since I first discovered him. He blew me away with his Okada feud.
> I dislike 90% of those so called wrestling journalist they are terrible. The only guys I can genuinely watch and enjoy are like Booker T, Stone Cold, Bubba Ray.


Really? I don't watch or pay attention to him either but it's usually really hard to avoid his name especially on forums and social media as a wrestling fan.  Bubba Ray is quality too.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

At first I was like what is this forum smoking.. but I can see why most are saying Cody is better than Omega. I'm pretty sure this opinion is based solely on their AEW career so far. If I started watching both men ever since AEW started. I probably would have also voted for Cody. 

People who followed both men a few years prior to AEW, I'm pretty sure they would know that Cody (although Very good) was nowhere near Omega's level. But then again, Omega has not been on that level himself in AEW so far.. so fair play.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> At first I was like what is this forum smoking.. but I can see why most are saying Cody is better than Omega. I'm pretty sure this opinion is based solely on their AEW career so far. If I started watching both men ever since AEW started. I probably would have also voted for Cody.
> 
> People who followed both men a few years prior to AEW, I'm pretty sure they would know that Cody (although Very good) was nowhere near Omega's level. But then again, Omega has not been on that level himself in AEW so far.. so fair play.


Seeing Cody now versus how he was in the WWE is crazy. He carries himself like he's a big deal now, and he feels like a big deal in response. I don't really understand the whole HHH thing either like it's an insult. The guy has a massive ego, pretty clear to see. But I'd say that ego is justified now, he is easily in the top 5 performers in AEW as an overall package and he deserves his spot. I don't think he'll ever be the 'FOTC' but as one of the top two antagonists, HHH style? I see no reason why not.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

NahFam said:


> Seeing Cody now versus how he was in the WWE is crazy. He carries himself like he's a big deal now, and he feels like a big deal in response. I don't really understand the whole HHH thing either like it's an insult. The guy has a massive ego, pretty clear to see. But I'd say that ego is justified now, he is easily in the top 5 performers in AEW as an overall package and he deserves his spot. I don't think he'll ever be the 'FOTC' but as one of the top two antagonists, HHH style? I see no reason why not.


I don't understand the hate for Cody having an ego either. You pick any big star, they didn't become big stars in wrestling because they were happy to be there and played video games with their buddies. Cody understands that, he is the student of the game. He has learned from his dad and all other legends he surrounds himself as. And it shows.. and it works.. this poll is a very good example of how it works.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

These things are popularity contests and the outcome of the times anyway. If you did this poll 2 years ago it would be a landslide victory by Omega. If you did it from the beginning of Dynamite up to I don't know a few months ago it would be a clear victory for Cody. Now Cody is rubbing more people the wrong way and Omega being groomed for the title and their votes are close.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> I don't understand the hate for Cody having an ego either. You pick any big star, they didn't become big stars in wrestling because they were happy to be there and played video games with their buddies. Cody understands that, he is the student of the game. He has learned from his dad and all other legends he surrounds himself as. And it shows.. and it works.. this poll is a very good example of how it works.


There's a chance the show would be better if everyone had an ego the size of Cody, instead of everyone trying to put eachother over all day


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont see how you can compare these guys at all but ok


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> I don't understand the hate for Cody having an ego either. You pick any big star, they didn't become big stars in wrestling because they were happy to be there and played video games with their buddies. Cody understands that, he is the student of the game. He has learned from his dad and all other legends he surrounds himself as. And it shows.. and it works.. this poll is a very good example of how it works.



I have no problem with someone having an ego. The issue is the guy has complete control of his booking and is the only one that is constantly booked so well. It just makes you wonder could this ever happen anywhere on this planet with someone else booking the show and he was just a talent. Very un likely. 

Thats the issue. Anyways even though i hate so much on him it actually has been working in his favor because it feels like its a slow burn build to a heel turn which will work big time with all the hate he gets


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> I have no problem with someone having an ego. The issue is the guy has complete control of his booking and is the only one that is constantly booked so well. It just makes you wonder could this ever happen anywhere on this planet with someone else booking the show and he was just a talent. Very un likely.
> 
> Thats the issue. Anyways even though i hate so much on him it actually has been working in his favor because it feels like its a slow burn build to a heel turn which will work big time with all the hate he gets


Well we all already know everyone has creative freedom and everything goes through TK. It has been said by multiple people that TK is accessable and welcomes ideas from everyone not just Cody. 

It's not Cody's fault others don't have better ideas than him for themselves. If Miro wants to be a gamer on tnt, that's not Cody's fault. If Archer is just about his catchphrase it's not Cody's fault. If Jericho wants a Mimosa match he think he can make it work, it's on him not Cody. 

We have seen people like Eddie Kingston coming from nowhere and making it work for themselves. If he can, if John silver can, I think it's safe to assume everyone have that kind of freedom and support from TK.

Everyone in aew is doing what they want to. Every feud gets time to build. I think it's unfair to not give kudos to Cody for making his feuds come off as one of the most important ones on the card. Instead he gets tagged as "politicking". If he was, he would be a world champion by now. If he was Nash or Hall or Hogan he wouldn't have lost to and made guys like MJF and Darby Allin, that no one knew a year ago.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

zkorejo said:


> At first I was like what is this forum smoking.. but I can see why most are saying Cody is better than Omega. I'm pretty sure this opinion is based solely on their AEW career so far. If I started watching both men ever since AEW started. I probably would have also voted for Cody.
> 
> People who followed both men a few years prior to AEW, I'm pretty sure they would know that Cody (although Very good) was nowhere near Omega's level. But then again, Omega has not been on that level himself in AEW so far.. so fair play.


Omega is the exact same Omega he has always been. He just doesn’t know how to present himself on his own. He’s seriously all booking and hype.



zkorejo said:


> Well we all already know everyone has creative freedom and everything goes through TK. It has been said by multiple people that TK is accessable and welcomes ideas from everyone not just Cody.
> 
> It's not Cody's fault others don't have better ideas than him for themselves. If Miro wants to be a gamer on tnt, that's not Cody's fault. If Archer is just about his catchphrase it's not Cody's fault. If Jericho wants a Mimosa match he think he can make it work, it's on him not Cody.
> 
> ...


The issue with Cody is that it might actually be his fault. If he’s the mind he seems to want to be and only puts it into practice for himself, he’s hurting the entire company. Why would he do that? Insecurity that if anyone else were allowed to play pro-wrestler, they would get over him.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Omega is the exact same Omega he has always been. He just doesn’t know how to present himself on his own. He’s seriously all bookkng
> 
> 
> 
> The issue with Cody is that it might actually be his fault. If he’s the mind he seems to want to be and only puts it into practice for himself, he’s hurting the entire company. Why would he do that? Insecurity that if anyone else were allowed to play pro-wrestler, they would get over him.


Omega confirmed in a shoot interview that he was the one who booked his feuds in NJPW not Gedo. 

The guy knows what he's doing. The story he's trying to tell is still not over. 

Cody is not a Booker of the show. He isn't creative writer or booker. He's an evp. He isn't there to make feuds for all talent. I'm sure he tries to help with his input for other's feud, but i am pretty sure it's not his thing. It's a collaborative process with everyone in on it. If someone like Rusev leaves WWE for AEW, he wants to do certain things he couldnt in wwe. And since AEW is about giving you a chance to do you. 

What's Cody supposed to do? Boss everyone around telling they are stupid and should do his ideas instead? That's not how the world works.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

zkorejo said:


> Omega confirmed in a shoot interview that he was the one who booked his feuds in NJPW not Gedo.
> 
> The guy knows what he's doing. The story he's trying to tell is still not over.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, buuuuuuuuullllllshit. Sorry, there’s no other word for it. Omega is a fuckwit if he said that. Yes, Omega booked himself to be the first gaijin to win the G1 in the absence of AJ Styles to go into the main event of the Tokyo Dome. If he’s peddling that shit, he’s disqualified from ever being called an honest man ever again.

It’s well known that Cody, The Bucks and Omega all have booking powers there. Jericho too. TK can just override them. But yes, Cody absolutely should be a leader. It shouldn’t just be his programs that get the pro-wrestling treatment.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Hahaha, buuuuuuuuullllllshit. Sorry, there’s no other word for it. Omega is a fuckwit if he said that. Yes, Omega booked himself to be the first gaijin to win the G1 in the absence of AJ Styles to go into the main event of the Tokyo Dome. If he’s peddling that shit, he’s disqualified from ever being called an honest man ever again.
> 
> It’s well known that Cody, The Bucks and Omega all have booking powers there. Jericho too. TK can just override them. But yes, Cody absolutely should be a leader. It shouldn’t just be his programs that get the pro-wrestling treatment.


Alrighty then. 

Frankly speaking, I will take Omega's word over yours.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

zkorejo said:


> Alrighty then.
> 
> Frankly speaking, I will take Omega's word over yours.


Frankly speaking, this makes you a very bad judge of character. Just because someone is on TV it doesn’t make them honest.

Omega probably told TK that so he could get benefits and a retirement pension when he calls it quits in three years because it’s getting harder to clear the top rope.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Frankly speaking, this makes you a very bad judge of character. Just because someone is on TV it doesn’t make them honest.
> 
> _Omega *probably* told TK that so he could get benefits and a retirement pension when he calls it quits in three years because it’s getting harder to clear the top rope._


See that's why I can't trust your word. You make judgements based on hunches and assumptions and a whole lot of negativity. Nothing against you by any means. Just saying what I see. 

Right now I have no reason to call Omega a liar. I don't know Omega personally, never will. I don't know Gedo either. Had there been any reports or claims that suggest otherwise, I may have been open to believing what you say. The fact that no one from NJPW disputed his claim is enough for me to believe him.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I voted Cody based off the past 18 months however it could easily swing back to Omega given a full year singles run.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Hahaha, buuuuuuuuullllllshit. Sorry, there’s no other word for it. Omega is a fuckwit if he said that. Yes, Omega booked himself to be the first gaijin to win the G1 in the absence of AJ Styles to go into the main event of the Tokyo Dome. If he’s peddling that shit, he’s disqualified from ever being called an honest man ever again.
> 
> It’s well known that Cody, The Bucks and Omega all have booking powers there. Jericho too. TK can just override them. But yes, Cody absolutely should be a leader. It shouldn’t just be his programs that get the pro-wrestling treatment.


It's hard to believe that Japanese Wrestling Company such as NJPW, is willing to give a foreigner/gaijin a booking power. It's insane and outrageous idea, because this is NJPW we're talking about.

The company as old and prestigious like NJPW will not let anyone, let alone gaijin/foreigner like him give him booking power even if he bring money and eyeball to promotion. No F way, i don't believe it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

zkorejo said:


> See that's why I can't trust your word. You make judgements based on hunches and assumptions and a whole lot of negativity. Nothing against you by any means. Just saying what I see.
> 
> Right now I have no reason to call Omega a liar. I don't know Omega personally, never will. I don't know Gedo either. Had there been any reports or claims that suggest otherwise, I may have been open to believing what you say. The fact that no one from NJPW disputed his claim is enough for me to believe him.


That’s why I said “probably.” It’s probable. Not definite. And the negativity comes from Omega lying to you if he swindled you, not me.

New Japan treats itself like a wrestling company. It isn’t going to come out and blow their business model based on the bitter and delirious ramblings of an ex they won’t call back.

I can give you a reason to not believe Omega: If he said he booked his programs in New Japan, he is lying. It makes NO sense. It’s so insane I don’t believe he actually said that.

But I suppose Omega is the guy who told Dave that New Japan were trying to ban him from the country, then it turned out they just weren’t going to sponsor him for the equivalent of a work visa because, besides dicking them over, HE DIDN’T WORK FOR THEM ANYMORE!!!



kamaro011 said:


> It's hard to believe that Japanese Wrestling Company such as NJPW, is willing to give a foreigner/gaijin a booking power. It's insane and outrageous idea, because this is NJPW we're talking about.
> 
> The company as old and pretigious like NJPW will not let anyone, let alone gaijin/foreigner like him give him booking power even if he bring money and eyeball to promotion. No F way, i don't believe it.


Exactly. It would be like someone walking into WWE and telling Vince they are winning the Royal Rumble and going against Roman Reigns at WrestleMania. Yeah, bud, that’s not your call.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Exactly. It would be like someone walking into WWE and telling Vince they are winning the Royal Rumble and going against Roman Reigns at WrestleMania. Yeah, bud, that’s not your call.


I'll do one better, it's like Shinsuke Nakamura said in shoot interview. That the reason of why he is winning royal rumble is because Vince giving him a booking power, and because of that he is able to book himself to win a royal rumble.

Yeah, my reaction will be the same. I call it bullshit and he is on crackpot when he said that.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> Well we all already know everyone has creative freedom and everything goes through TK. It has been said by multiple people that TK is accessable and welcomes ideas from everyone not just Cody.
> 
> It's not Cody's fault others don't have better ideas than him for themselves. If Miro wants to be a gamer on tnt, that's not Cody's fault. If Archer is just about his catchphrase it's not Cody's fault. If Jericho wants a Mimosa match he think he can make it work, it's on him not Cody.
> 
> ...


I laugh at people that think codya booking freedom is the same as creative control.

Only a hand full of people have a say how they are booked and cody is one or then. Huge difference from having creative freedom to get yourself over.
But yes half the roster clearly doesn't get what is appealing to people and the other half get it


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, you're correct I used to like Cody because he would always have a very serious feud and it'd be the traditional portion of the show but he's just so forced down our throat now. The big entrance, the first guy in the opening video package, the long promos, the self-serving long matches, the wife involvement etc etc.
> 
> It's kind of like too much of a good thing you eventually get sick of it, you know? He'd be great if he wasn't so forced.


 Agreed, his feud with Jericho is probably the best feud Aew have had for the title, but ye it’s way to forced by now, If Omega would have half the time Cody had we might be having a different conversation


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I voted for Omega, but judging by the poll so far the OP's opinion isn't that unpopular.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

NahFam said:


> Seeing Cody now versus how he was in the WWE is crazy. He carries himself like he's a big deal now, and he feels like a big deal in response. I don't really understand the whole HHH thing either like it's an insult. The guy has a massive ego, pretty clear to see. But I'd say that ego is justified now, he is easily in the top 5 performers in AEW as an overall package and he deserves his spot. I don't think he'll ever be the 'FOTC' but as one of the top two antagonists, HHH style? I see no reason why not.


I think Ego is fine when you're a heel. You can have a gazillion entrances if you want. Make it five different music. But when you're a face you have to be more humble, esp, when you're a workrate guy. If Cody really wanted to make his workrate fighting champ babyface work, he would have a short entrance music, no managers, no entourage, just go in there and wrestle.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

iarwain said:


> I voted for Omega, but judging by the poll so far the OP's opinion isn't that unpopular.


Again...

Imagine booking yourself as strong and featured as heavily as Cody has been for a year, and you are winning a poll 46 to 40 against someone who was booked as weak as Omega was - putting over Jericho, PAC, and Mox out the gates, wrestling in a tag team allowing Page to be the hot tag, not having anything really making you stand out to a new audience.

Cody ain’t shit without the book. It’s as simple as that. Take his power from him, and you’ll have everyone’s favorite Midcarder return in all his average, normal “glory”.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Double post


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Omega is better than Cody. If anything, Cody is underrated.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Saying person A is better than person B does not equate to person B being bad. They are both good, with different strengths. I like that, especially in a world where more and more people seem to be carbon copies of each other in the business.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Omega’s presentation is Omega’s fault. He was in two of the three first main events, even taking precedence over Cody’s World Title shot.

I’m not saying Cody isn’t all those things he gets criticised for, but Omega is not some hapless victim. The narrative that he’s “selfless” and just biding his time to kick it into a new gear is absolute bullshit. He’s just not a very good pure worker, able to connect with people en masse, because all the criticisms of him are true too.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Again...
> 
> Imagine booking yourself as strong and featured as heavily as Cody has been for a year, and you are winning a poll 46 to 40 against someone who was booked as weak as Omega was - putting over Jericho, PAC, and Mox out the gates, wrestling in a tag team allowing Page to be the hot tag, not having anything really making you stand out to a new audience.
> 
> Cody ain’t shit without the book. It’s as simple as that. Take his power from him, and you’ll have everyone’s favorite Midcarder return in all his average, normal “glory”.


Shall we say that both guys have done wrong with the book. One pushed his ego too much, the other didn't want to take the torch and run with it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Shall we say that both guys have done wrong with the book. One pushed his ego too much, the other didn't want to take the torch and run with it.


I’ve said that from Day 1. My all-time favorite, Sting, was also a dumb fuck that didn’t let his ego secure his spot above Hogan.

Doesn’t make Sting the lesser performer.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

bdon said:


> Cody ain’t shit without the book. It’s as simple as that. Take his power from him, and you’ll have everyone’s favorite Midcarder return in all his average, normal “glory”.


Well you can fundamentally say that about most wrestlers ever. I think most of the top stars at the end of the day had plenty of sway, or more like were willing and able to say no to this and that. Due to the nature of their job it's not always a team effort, if they really want to get to the top they have to be out for themselves.

Don't get me wrong I'm not completely apologising for some episodes being The Cody Rhodes Show. I do believe however the Tv Title holder should be a big focus.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> I’ve said that from Day 1. My all-time favorite, Sting, was also a dumb fuck that didn’t let his ego secure his spot above Hogan.
> 
> Doesn’t make Sting the lesser performer.


Sting was my all-time favorite as well. Should have pushed Hogan down a building. lol


----------

